# 1920's print specs



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, ran across these today, and thought you all might enjoy reading them. They're electrical print specs for a 1920's knob and tube installation. Enjoy:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that guys' grandson is carrying on the family tradition and writing those 3-volume spec books that come with every job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just think reading this stuff from the old timers is really interesting. For me, I'd rather read an electrical book from 1910 rather than one published this year. I know basicly how and why we do things today. What's interesting is to read how and why they did things way back when. Sorta fills in the blanks when I'm re-doing old work, and when I run across interesting things on old installs. For instance, I used to think that the fixture that the old-timers referred to as a "rosette" was just a keyless lampholder like we'd use today. In fact, a rosette is a two piece item. I'll have to dig up a picture of that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW, for those who don't know: _ B. & S._ stands for _Brown & Sharp_, a reference to wire guages of the period. It's AWG today.


----------

